# Looking at a reagent, thoughts?



## Boxfish (Oct 9, 2020)

Found a 10 year old reagent for $650 in virginia. Owner is still getting me model #. 44inch deck 
Can this mower handle snow removal? Light snowfall here usually. Is it worth it to get snow removal attachment? 
Anything I should look for if I go see the unit? No attachments included. Price for 10y old machine? Thanks


----------



## Boxfish (Oct 9, 2020)

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/753879651824272
22hp


----------

